# The Flight Attendant - wow!



## AudioLoco (Jul 24, 2021)

I really really enjoyed this soundtrack! It would have been such a different show without it. Blake Neely, what an amazing job!!


----------



## Ray Cole (Jul 25, 2021)

I haven't seen _The Flight Attendant_, but its theme music has that hip quirkiness that I've associated with Neely since his short, but hip and quirky, main theme to _The Mentalist_:




EDIT: Listening again to the theme to _The Flight Attendant_ and I am reminded also of Jerry Goldsmith's great score to the _Twilight Zone_ episode "Nervous Man in a Four Dollar Room," which is high praise.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 25, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> I really really enjoyed this soundtrack! It would have been such a different show without it. Blake Neely, what an amazing job!!


Yes -- ace. No melody exactly, at least not anything traditional, but that's a hazard these days.

Nice that the producer(s) were gutsy enough to go for it, too. It makes sense these days for TV especially, since they need to differentiate in every way; if the main title signals "this is a little different" I think it can only help.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 25, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Yes -- ace. No melody exactly, at least not anything traditional, but that's a hazard these days.
> 
> Nice that the producer(s) were gutsy enough to go for it, too. It makes sense these days for TV especially, since they need to differentiate in every way; if the main title signals "this is a little different" I think it can only help.


Yes exactly. Apart from the great musicianship, even though kind of Herrmann-esque, the whole thing felt refreshing and yes, gutsy that they actually went with something like this.


----------

